

Raspberry Pi: 7 reasons why it won’t work - zdw
http://donaldclarkplanb.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/raspberry-pi-7-reasons-why-it-wont-work.html

======
eslachance
I feel like I should reproduce the comment I put on there, because I'd prefer,
by far, to get honest opinions from the HN community than whatever his
response will be. So here goes:

You seem to have a lot of aggressiveness towards "geeks", and it seems that
either you misunderstood the point of RPi, or you're purposefully ignoring
it... From the point of view of an amateur programmer:

1\. I think the fact that the website went down and the two distributors were
completely overwhelmed initially is a good indicator of the popularity of the
board, not indicative of amateurism. And in terms of looks, it's no uglier
than any board in any electronics device out there. It's not like it has
lamps!

2\. Nostalgia, I believe, is a positive effect on the older generation which
will realize they can use it to engage the younger generation (their kids,
mainly). Also, while looking back on old hardware and software and being
nostalgic of the days is not productive, doing so as a side effect of "oh my
god, this is cool and reminds me of X so much, I loved that old thing!" brings
value to things like the RPi. But in reality, the REAL goal of the Pi is to
help learning in third-world countries. "buy-one-donate-one" will come later
once they've worked out the kinks, and I'll be using this program on each
purchase, because I care about this sort of thing.

3\. You didn't put a number 3. Amateurism, you said? Oh wait, you fixed your
formatting. Just goes to say, people can resolve minor issues when they
happen! But to answer this point, "Tinkering" is _exactly_ what we need. It's
the approach that works for a lot of people. IMHO, places like KhanAcademy.com
work _because_ it's "tinkering" with subjects using exercises and videos.

4\. There has to be a balance of "new" influx in both hardware and software.
What would happen if the only PC you had was a 286 and no one was interested
in making anything faster, better or smaller? You'd be no better than if
everyone made hardware and there were no programmers. In reality, the more
people use technology, the more we'll have of both hardware and software. You
won't be running out of either anytime soon.

5\. I believe what the foundation is expecting is that people will crowdsource
the heck out of this. I'm expecting that by the time I get my hands on a Pi,
there will be plenty of tutorials out there to get me started, and it's fine
that they're all over the Internet. That's what Google and DuckDuckGo are for.

6\. I'll re-echo my point 2, as I said the "older" generation will get the
"younger" one interested... Plus, those teenagers who are in families that
don't necessarily have the money for larger hardware will be very happy to
have a cheap $35 computer to work with that can be plugged into the family TV
at night. I grew up in a poor family, I would have been much better off if the
Pi had been available back then.

7\. "Looks crap not cool" is a matter of opinion (as well as bad grammar).
This thing is meant to be put where you need it the most, not sit on a desk
like a piece of art. I'm going to be gluing it to the back of an LCD monitor
rescued from a dead iMac, along with a control board purchased on eBay, as a
digital frame... And probably get another, hidden in my car's dash, projecting
data as a HUD on my windshield. I don't care what it looks like, I just care
that it's cheap and replaceable.

Sorry for the wall of text, but my two cents almost always turn into two
dollars :P

~~~
AjithAntony
FWIW, the "Looks crap" part probably is well formed grammar for British
English speakers.

------
archivator
What a bunch of FUD.

The recent release that was (deservedly) dubbed a fiasco, was for enthusiasts
and adventurers. Not the general public, and this was stated quite clearly.
This alone renders most of the arguments invalid.

The RasPi Foundation have promised to provide complete packages for schools
and I'm sure those will also trickle down to the general public at some point
as well.

I really can't take something like this piece seriously, when it talks about a
lack of software. Just look at any of the BBC interviews with Eben and you'll
see him demonstrate the MIT teaching environment (don't recall its name atm),
among other things. If anything, the RasPi has too much software (the Linux
paradox of choice) but I'm sure the good folks at the foundation will package
it with a nice polished distro when it goes to schools.

This piece was written by someone who expected the first release to be the
last and final say in the matter. This was just the beginning, the revolution
hasn't yet begun.

------
dotdavid
If it doesn't work as a programming/hardware hacking teaching tool, it'll
certainly work as a cheap media centre/file server/thing for various cool
cheap projects.

------
jcmhn
> We need a structured approach to the serious acquisition of relevant skills,
> not tinkering

Because if anything is proven to get kids enthused about learning, it's a
structured approach to learning serious skills. We can teach the kids CMMI,
financial management, and marketing, so they can manage their outsourced
programmers, or whatever it is we're all supposed to do.

------
rfugger
Not sure Raspberry Picture needs to compete with Apple in order to "work". I'm
sure it'll work just fine for people who like that kind of thing.

